# Abga question



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok so I'm looking to buy a pair of wether genetic boers and was thinking about joining the ABGA I seen 2 different applications one is the normal ABGA the other is junior ABGA since I'm 16 would I fill out the JABGA application ?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes you would sign up as a youth if your are joining on your own. If your parents name would be on the papers you'd do regular then.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Bit of Everything said:


> Yes you would sign up as a youth if your are joining on your own. If your parents name would be on the papers you'd do regular then.


Ok that's what I thought but the site doesn't really go into depth thank you !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If you want the goats in your name, do the Junior registration, I think your parents have to sign on the form somewhere. Junior registration is also much cheaper than a regular/adult registration. BUT, don't join now, wait until after the new year! You may or may not know, Membership goes from Jan-Dec, doesn't matter if you register Dec 31st, the next day your membership would start over and you'd have to pay again.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> If you want the goats in your name, do the Junior registration, I think your parents have to sign on the form somewhere. Junior registration is also much cheaper than a regular/adult registration. BUT, don't join now, wait until after the new year! You may or may not know, Membership goes from Jan-Dec, doesn't matter if you register Dec 31st, the next day your membership would start over and you'd have to pay again.


Good point Candice!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok I didn't even think about that thank you and also bucks are the only ones tht need DNA tested right? Do I have to be a member to transfer the goats into my name ?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes only bucks at this time must be DNA'd and the price goes up after 2014 not sure how much higher but suppose to go up. I've gotta get mine done yet. And no you don't have to be a member to transfer them but it cost more if you aren't.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

midlothianffa said:


> thank you!


Your Welcome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

Jan 2015, DNA fee's do go up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Right now DNA I believe is $28, I thought I read it's going up to $32-35 after the new year, but I don't think anymore than that. 
Member transfer I believe is $5, non member $10. Go to their website, they have a list of fees for members/non members


----------

